# These 4 Stitches Will Instantly Improve Your Edges



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a really useful and interesting article to improve the edge stitches. Must try this soon.

http://blog.knittingnuances.com/2014/03/10/hatch-stitch-edge/

I've found Knitting Nuances to be very educational and comtemporary.
"A fresh take on how you knit with new techniques, interesting designs & a lot of free downloads."

http://knittingnuances.com/


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Do I ever need this! Thanks.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you found a gold mine thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Will have to definitely give this a try. Thanks


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Great info. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments. This has been out most popular post so I just added another non-garter edge last week! Laura


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Wonderful, thanks sooooooooooo much


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you, this information will be very useful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks from me too.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> Thanks for the nice comments. This has been out most popular post so I just added another non-garter edge last week! Laura


Laura, 
So glad you are part of the KP forum. Please show some of your work from time to time. We all like to discover new places to visit and learn.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> This is a really useful and interesting article to improve the edge stitches. Must try this soon.
> 
> http://blog.knittingnuances.com/2014/03/10/hatch-stitch-edge/
> 
> ...


This is fantastic website!
Thank you so much for posting it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the hatch edge - thanks!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I had not seen this site before today. Thank for posting.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Great site, thanks!!


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, great help.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for this. Nice that they also provide a scarf pattern.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link. perfect edge


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you.....I can use this. :-o


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you for the link...very helpful


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great info


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, great information!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Great blog! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great info!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

What a cool website and operation. I took the time to read about them and what their purpose is. I signed up for the newsletter. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. This was so informative.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, really interesting blog with a lot of information


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. Lots of good information there.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I just shared this article with my knitting group...I suspect we will be having demos and discussions on Thursday! ;-) 
Thanks for sharing! Tootsie


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for this link. I will definitely try it - as that's an ongoing problem for me.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

EXCELLENT! Have bookmarked this and want to try these out! THANKS!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, I love that! Thanks!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks for the link.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Isn't it amazing that after knitting for more than 70 years there is still something NEW to learn! Thank you for posting.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link - very interesting!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for this link...very useful information.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you. Besides not rolling, they are so pretty!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for this great post!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

What a good find! Thanks for the link - never too old to learn new "tricks of the trade"!
Hannet


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

gginastoria said:


> Isn't it amazing that after knitting for more than 70 years there is still something NEW to learn! Thank you for posting.


This is what I love about KP!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

This is so great. Thanks.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for showing us that site and article!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

You are amazing! Did you know you drove almost 10,000 views to the Knitting Nuances blog in just one day? I was so inspired by your interest in knit edges that we now have a easy-to-print free download with 3 non-garter knit edges on the blog.

It's available to anyone who follows the blog but KP knitters don't even have to join the blog (although I hope you do) because I'll give you the password right here. The password for the Bonus Materials page is Nuances. I am not announcing this on the blog yet and only mentioning it in this forum as a thanks and to get some feedback from you on if this is helpful. 

The format of the blog is also totally new based on some of the comments you all sent me. Thanks so much for sharing and visiting. Laura


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> You are amazing! Did you know you drove almost 10,000 views to the Knitting Nuances blog in just one day? I was so inspired by your interest in knit edges that we now have a easy-to-print free download with 3 non-garter knit edges on the blog.
> 
> It's available to anyone who follows the blog but KP knitters don't even have to join the blog (although I hope you do) because I'll give you the password right here. The password for the Bonus Materials page is Nuances. I am not announcing this on the blog yet and only mentioning it in this forum as a thanks and to get some feedback from you on if this is helpful.
> 
> The format of the blog is also totally new based on some of the comments you all sent me. Thanks so much for sharing and visiting. Laura


Isn't this forum amazing?! Yes. But your site is awesome too. I have learned a lot on this site, after knitting for 40 some years in isolation. I find I have developed a great interest in the technical details of knitting because of the discussions on this site. I have joined your blog following, and downloaded the flat I cord pdf , and will get the edge stitches, and try them out in a swatch post-haste. Thanks again to the original poster for this link.


----------

